# Arkansas flows labor day weekend



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Seems we're down to around low 500's. Right after 8/15 vfp water was done and dropped. According to a local fly fishing shop that seems to be the desire for the rec purposes. I suspect it will hold based at these levels due to that conversation. Don't know of any plans to release any extra water for the holiday weekend. Hit me with a pm if you're boating in my neck of the woods. I primarily run class III so not at a skill level for Gorge/Numbers.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

low 500s on parkdale gauge, Canon City area. Don't know about Browns levels.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Flows should remain the same. There is no release at the moment, all the water is native. There is still excess water to be moved, but don't expect to see it bumped until November or later...and yes, they shut it off for the fishery.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Hoping for a late indian summer in nov now logan. Or a really good sale on cold water gear.


----------

